# Diamondhead Coverage?



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't see a dedicated Diamondhead FB page... any particularly good way to remotely observe the goings on?


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

On Facebook at "International Small Scale Steamup".


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

its a closed group


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't belong to "Crackbook", so I guess I'm out of luck.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

My "join request" has been accepted and it is working well. Thanks to those who have organised this.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I plan to use Twitter again for my spontaneous social media coverage. I'll be using the hashtags of #DH2017 and #steamup in my postings. See my signature for my channel. 

Scott


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Still waiting...


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Brittany


----------



## se38005 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you for letting me in. Seems you have a lot of fun, running trains. Also noticed the carpet was new.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

open an empty/fake facebook account, it worth it for the week, richard has been doing a good job posting to it


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a quick preview from the past couple of days.






Scott


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice video Scott! Thanks!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, thank you very much, looking forward to the next installment. Nick jr


----------



## Ron Tremblay (Aug 18, 2011)

That was great Scott, Was that a new Cricket T-boiler in 7/8ths?


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Another Quicklook.






Ron, the 7/8's Cricket is an owner bash.

Scott


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

second video is restricted


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Scott. I miss being there as planned, so I really appreciate the coverage.

As a consolation, I'm going to Cabin Fever this weekend.

Larry


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Larry Green said:


> Thanks, Scott. I miss being there as planned, so I really appreciate the coverage.
> 
> As a consolation, I'm going to Cabin Fever this weekend.
> 
> Larry


looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Who made the Western Maryland Russian Decapod?? Nice locomotive


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

livesteam5629 said:


> Who made the Western Maryland Russian Decapod?? Nice locomotive


New offering from Wuhu-Bowande

Video: 




Scott


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is another first look video. 7/8's scale Accucraft Forney.






Scott


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i want one- My SRRL needs a new companion


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, you beat me to it, yes the Dec is Wuhu imported by Bob Clark. It will be available in 4 liveries, the WM as seen, Erie, Santa Fe and one other that I can't remember right now. A great puller, and no wheel slippage. If I may ask, did the E6 make it to DH? LG


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is the last preview I will be doing from onsite. Next video will a full blown episode. Stay tuned.






Scott


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the videos Scott!, anxiously awaiting the full blown video! Have a safe drive/flight home. Nate, that 7/8ths Sandy River would dwarf your #24! And will need huge curves. My buddy wants one to, but his railway isnt able to handle such a large engine. He is trying to save up to get his own #24 if one ever pops up second hand. He cannot afford a new one. Mike


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, can't wait for the full video, also like how you dubbed music into it also, GREAT. Nick jr


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

scottemcdonald said:


> Here is a quick preview from the past couple of days.
> 
> https://youtu.be/yOGyYlNu5Es
> 
> Scott


Dang, just when I started rock'n to the music the video ended...

Nice minion train!!

Steve


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

No sight of the Jasons' PRR E6, darn it.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i would really like the roundhouse version of the SR&RL number 6. however, they seem pretty rare. the only person o MLS i know has on is Ed Hume.

I'm guessing they are not cheap also.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Someone in the Michgian live steam group has one to Nate, seen it this past summer. Didn't see it run as he was run #24 while we were there. They do seem to be a bit hard to find. My friend wants a Mayflower now and I told him to just put it out there at the shops that get in second hand models that your looking for one. I suspect that most of those engines change hands long before needed to be advertised. They are out there, you have plenty of time to find one to buy. Mike


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

du-bousquetqire: rumor has it that the E6 has jumped quite a bit in price, TRUE or FALSE, please. thank you


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

scottemcdonald said:


> Here is the last preview I will be doing from onsite. Next video will a full blown episode. Stay tuned.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjyyI8HHBIc
> 
> Scott


theres good ol' tom in the beginning of the video. he will be missed.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I mis-stated earlier when I listed the roads that the Wuhu Dec was being offered in: they are the WM as shown, Erie, Frisco and painted/unlettered, sorry. LG


----------

